# Betta missing scales! Help!



## lizp (Nov 14, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 3 gallon
What temperature is your tank? Around 78 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon betta pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a day, 6 days a week.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Not often enough..every week to two weeks
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? About a third
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Betta Safe by Tetra

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

I'm out of test strips, I'll be buying more when I go to buy whatever medicine I need. I do know, however, that the water where I live is pretty hard.
Ammonia: 
Nitrite: 
Nitrate: 
pH: 
Hardness: 
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? It looks like he's missing scales..the lesion/sore is white or light pink. It doesn't look like ich though. 
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Very lethargic, not showing his fins as much. He is still eating just fine though. He may be losing some coloring on his underbelly, though it is only noticeable with a flashlight. There aren't any gold specks. 
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Last night around
Have you started treating your fish? I haven't yet, because I'm at a loss. I can't figure out what to do. 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Ich once, about 6 months ago.
How old is your fish (approximately)? Purchased around 1 year ago. HELP!


----------



## lizp (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's a better picture. There seems to be some white splotches near his nose and face.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum...

Okay..just seen the new pic.....I would get him in a small QT container that can be floated in the heated tank and maintain a temp in the 76F range and start him on high dose Aquarium salt 3tsp/gal and tannins along with 100% daily water changes for 10 days,

Premix the treatment water in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water-Add aquarium salt 3tsp/gal and a tannin source-either IAL or dried Oak leaf-let this steep for 30min and use this premixed treatment water for 25% water changes every 15min for 1 hour to get him acclimated to the new chemistry today.
Tomorrow start 100% daily water changes with this premixed treatment water while in the QT container for 10 days.

If he came in one of those small temporary cups with a lid-these are great to use for a small QT container-be sure and attach it to the side of the tank so it doesn't sink or get knocked around by the filter

Nutrition-good quality varied diet fed in small frequent meals

Keep us posted...


----------



## lizp (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks! I will try that.

Could it be parasites? I'm going to the pet store to get medicine so I want to get whatever I need.


----------



## lizp (Nov 14, 2011)

I lost him last night, but thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hawaiian (Nov 7, 2015)

AW Sorry for you loss Lipz


----------

